# Sample papers for JEE Main Paper 2 for B.Arch



## mastercool8695 (Dec 24, 2012)

I have applied for JEE main paper 1and 2.
please link me to some sites which have the previous years aieee b arch papers.
i think the pattern for the jee main 2013 paper 2 will be same ??

if not , upload any papers you guys have.
please.
even one paper will do the work..
i have absolutely no idea about what "drawing questions" may be asked.
if somebody has given the exam, please tell me what its like and any questions you remember.
if you have any previous papers, 
take a pic of them and post here. that will also help.
thanks in advance..

SORRY>>
SORRY..
finally got it another forum.
MODS please close this thread..


----------

